# A-Maze-N Smoker problems



## boshawg (Nov 5, 2012)

Ok so I bought the 6X6 AMNS that uses the saw dust. Right now I am have issues with it staying light. I use it in ny master built 40' smoker with no heat on. I try about 6 times with differnent dust so that might be part of it. I had the best luck with hickory with just a light tamp for packing. any help or advise would be good.

Mark


----------



## rabbithutch (Nov 5, 2012)

Take the chip tray out and give it some air.  Another thing that will help is to put an elbow over the exhaust port on the top.


----------



## venture (Nov 5, 2012)

As mentioned, it needs air to burn as does any fire. Simply getting air flow will help not only the AMNS, but your smoker in general.

I always put my dust in the microwave for about a minute before I load the AMNS. This will ensure your dust is dry if it is stored in humid conditions.

LIGHTLY tamp the dust down in the rows.

Also, I don't like the butane micro torch.  I use a propane torch with a pencil tip attachment.  You need to have a good start for the dust to continue to burn.

It is a great little device that has changed my smoking life for the better.  Stick with it!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## boshawg (Nov 18, 2012)

Well Its been a little but  I am trying it again and so far so good. I did give your tips a try. I removed the chip tray and nuked my dust for a little to help dry it out. I just drop my Canadian Bacon in for a few hours cold smoke and then a few hours hot. I will Post a few photos of my results.

Mark


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 18, 2012)

The guys got you covered!!

You really need a good cherry to keep it going

Blow on the cherry, to make sure it's burning well

Pull the chip tray out 1 1/2"

Remove the chip loader for cold smoking

Open the exhaust 100%

Try placing the AMNS on top the chip pan hosing for cold smoking

Sometimes, you need a little more draft to keep the sawdust going

TJ


----------



## boshawg (Nov 18, 2012)

100_3423.JPG



__ boshawg
__ Nov 18, 2012






So heres my test batch of Canadian bacon the AMNS did a great job after those few tips.

The results can speak for themselfs. Now to go try them.


----------



## so ms smoker (Nov 19, 2012)

Once the unit is well lit, it works like a charm!

  Mike


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 19, 2012)

Oh My!

Nice Color!!!

TJ


----------



## humdinger (Nov 19, 2012)

Looks good!


----------

